# 2013 TT RS on order!



## bloomj (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't wait to get my new TT RS!! 

2013 
Suzuka 
Black/Red Interior 
Tech 
Sport Exhaust 
Wing Delete


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

bloomj said:


> Can't wait to get my new TT RS!!
> 
> 2013
> Suzuka
> ...


 Red interior? Aftermarket I take it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm going to guess he's not in the US. or Audi has changed the order guide for the US model, but I doubt it.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome I just ordered my 2013 also!!! Yes for the 2013 you can get black and red interior except I am still waiting on the price?? Anyway mine is

2013
Ibis white
sport package 
tech package 
keeping the wing
and waiting for interior price lol


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome! You're going to love it!


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow can someone confirm that you can get Black with Red, that to me is a Huge change...........


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Wow can someone confirm that you can get Black with Red, that to me is a Huge change...........


I noticed it was listed as an option for the TTS now but not for the RS.

http://www.quattroworld.com/2013-model-year/breaking-audi-reveals-2013-model-changes/


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I noticed it was listed as an option for the TTS now but not for the RS.
> 
> http://www.quattroworld.com/2013-model-year/breaking-audi-reveals-2013-model-changes/


Actually, the PDF that is linked at the bottom of that page shows three color options for seats on the 2013 TTRS:

All in Silk Nappa:
Black
Black/Red (Audi Exclusive)
Black/Titanium (Audi Exclusive)

You can also now order the black/red wheels with the Titanium package on black or red cars. And there is no longer a restriction on ordering the Titanium package together with the Aluminum Matte package. Finally. Makes me grumpy because that's how I wanted to order my car in the first place. Maybe I should've waited for 2013's...

Everything else seems to be the same. No pricing yet. Remember, it took months to get pricing last year.

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I also noticed that you can order a package on the "regular" TT that includes elements of the RS i.e. rear spoiler and splitter. I guess it's natural progression, like how last year's S-line package basically replicates the TTS look, but I kind of wish they'd leave certain things model specific.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Stronic!!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> Stronic!!!


Sadly, there's no S-Tronic option on that PDF for the RS 

- Jeremy -


----------



## bloomj (Apr 11, 2012)

*As others have said, yes there are other colors available for 2013*

I was given the order guide by my dealer but of course no pricing. I went ahead and placed the order, just hope the interior isn't stupid expensive...


----------



## bloomj (Apr 11, 2012)

*I'm in South Carolina*



mtbscoTT said:


> I'm going to guess he's not in the US. or Audi has changed the order guide for the US model, but I doubt it.


Are there any TT RS owners in the Upstate SC area? Let me know!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

bloomj said:


> I was given the order guide by my dealer but of course no pricing. I went ahead and placed the order, just hope the interior isn't stupid expensive...


Well, for starters, you'll have to shell out $1200 for the Audi Exclusive club membership or whatever they call it. Then you have to pay for the seats themselves. Based on pricing for other Audi's, I'm betting they'll cost around $1000. So it's probably around $2200 or so for the seats. Worth it? Hmm...

- Jeremy -


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

*2013 TTRS on order..*

1. Color: Daytona Grey Pearl Effect 
2. Interior: Silk Nappa Leather in black 
3. Technology package 
4. Sport Exhaust titanium package 
5. Heated front seats 
6. Carbon fiber exterior mirrors 
7. Automatic electric rear spoiler 

Also, can the matte aluminum exterior be added with the titanium package? Does anyone have pics to see how this would look? 

TIA!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

jmofo said:


> 1. Color: Daytona Grey Pearl Effect
> 2. Interior: Silk Nappa Leather in black
> 3. Technology package
> 4. Sport Exhaust titanium package
> ...


 According to the 2013 order guide, yes, they can. IMO, you should absolutely order your car like that. Daytona with the Alu pack and Titanium wheels would be the best looking car on the road. 

I don't have a picture of Daytona Grey with that combo, but I've got red and a funky green. The contrast between Daytona and the Alu bits is very, very nice. The difference in texture really makes it pop. Daytona is a very deep finish with many color flakes in the paint. It looks fantastic with the textured aluminum. 


























- Jeremy -


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> According to the 2013 order guide, yes, they can. IMO, you should absolutely order your car like that. Daytona with the Alu pack and Titanium wheels would be the best looking car on the road.
> 
> I don't have a picture of Daytona Grey with that combo, but I've got red and a funky green. The contrast between Daytona and the Alu bits is very, very nice. The difference in texture really makes it pop. Daytona is a very deep finish with many color flakes in the paint. It looks fantastic with the textured aluminum.
> 
> Thanks man...much appreciated!!


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> According to the 2013 order guide, yes, they can. IMO, you should absolutely order your car like that. Daytona with the Alu pack and Titanium wheels would be the best looking car on the road.
> 
> I don't have a picture of Daytona Grey with that combo, but I've got red and a funky green. The contrast between Daytona and the Alu bits is very, very nice. The difference in texture really makes it pop. Daytona is a very deep finish with many color flakes in the paint. It looks fantastic with the textured aluminum.
> 
> I'm just struggling a little bit between ordering it with a wing delete or with the fixed wing.....ugggh!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

jmofo said:


> I'm just struggling a little bit between ordering it with a wing delete or with the fixed wing.....ugggh!!


 With! A TTRS without a wing is just another TT. (to the average lay-person, anyway) 

- Jeremy -


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

jmofo said:


> - Jeremy - said:
> 
> 
> > According to the 2013 order guide, yes, they can. IMO, you should absolutely order your car like that. Daytona with the Alu pack and Titanium wheels would be the best looking car on the road.
> ...


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Well, for starters, you'll have to shell out $1200 for the Audi Exclusive club membership or whatever they call it. Then you have to pay for the seats themselves. Based on pricing for other Audi's, I'm betting they'll cost around $1000. So it's probably around $2200 or so for the seats. Worth it? Hmm...
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Two tone interiors on 2012 US TTS's aren't extra cost, so hopefully it won't be on the RS either.


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

- Jeremy - said:


> I don't have a picture of Daytona Grey with that combo, but I've got red and a funky green.


 Would this be it?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> Two tone interiors on 2012 US TTS's aren't extra cost, so hopefully it won't be on the RS either.


 Maybe not, but the 2013 order guide says the colored seats are an Audi Exclusive option, so you'd have to at least pay for the membership. Based on colored seating options on other Audi models, I figured they'll charge around $1,000 for the seats themselves. It's all speculation, of course... 

The Alcantara seats are still no charge. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

jfoxny said:


> Would this be it?


 Link is broken  

- Jeremy -


----------



## bloomj (Apr 11, 2012)

*Wing Delete / Ti package*



jmofo said:


> - Jeremy - said:
> 
> 
> > According to the 2013 order guide, yes, they can. IMO, you should absolutely order your car like that. Daytona with the Alu pack and Titanium wheels would be the best looking car on the road.
> ...


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

It's unfortunate they decided not to give U.S. buyers the roadster option... been seriously considering an SLK55 as a result.


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

bloomj said:


> jmofo said:
> 
> 
> > aluminum optic: adds the aluminum trim to the front and rear of the car
> ...


----------



## bloomj (Apr 11, 2012)

*Roadster*

I agree, if they offered the roadster, I would have seriously considered it. For now, I'll just keep the old Miata in the fleet for the 70 degree days.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

*2013 TTRS order/options...*



bloomj said:


> jmofo said:
> 
> 
> > I like the way the wing looks but don't want the attention. Plus I think its kind of cool that the other option retracts...Its a struggle for me too.
> ...


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

jmofo said:


> bloomj said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the wing...I converted and changed my 2013 TTRS to a fixed wing...I'm glad I did...feels like the right thing to do. As far as the aluminum package with the titanium, its not offered here in the states...maybe Europe, overseas, but not here...SUX! So my order consists of:
> ...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

jmofo said:


> bloomj said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the wing...I converted and changed my 2013 TTRS to a fixed wing...I'm glad I did...feels like the right thing to do. As far as the aluminum package with the titanium, its not offered here in the states...maybe Europe, overseas, but not here...SUX!
> ...


----------



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

jmofo 

Do your all weather mats have the RS logo on them? Are they rubber? Does the trunk liner have the RS logo on it too?


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

kozani said:


> jmofo
> 
> Do your all weather mats have the RS logo on them? Are they rubber? Does the trunk liner have the RS logo on it too?


 I believe they do as they are on the TTRS ordering guide, but I guess that maybe doesn't necessarily mean anything. I haven't seen any pics, but I'll sure ask the next time in Audi...Ill keep you posted when I find out for sure!!


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Suzaka Ordered too!*

placed my order as well. 

1. Suzaka Gray 
2. Heated front seats 
3. Tech package 
4. Ti / Exhaust package 
5. Carbon Fiber Exterior mirrors 
6. Fixed rear wing 
7. All weather TT-RS Floor mats/cargo liner 
8. All black Silk Nappa leather interior/seats 

Was debating between Suzaka and Daytona...seems like you really can't go wrong!


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Sick seats?*

anyone know where/how we can get these seats on a US TTRS? 

http://dhybridcars.org/audi-hybrid/...e/media/2013-audi-tt-rs-plus-interior-image3/


----------



## bloomj (Apr 11, 2012)

*Comm Number*

Has anyone that has ordered and put a deposit down on a 2013 received a comm number yet? I haven't gotten mine yet and was just curious  .


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

bloomj said:


> Has anyone that has ordered and put a deposit down on a 2013 received a comm number yet? I haven't gotten mine yet and was just curious  .


 I just got my confirmed build date. It will be built on June 4, 2012 and should be ready for pickup in Germany at the end of July!! I cannot wait!!


----------



## btownsoccer22 (Mar 7, 2011)

jmofo said:


> bloomj said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the wing...I converted and changed my 2013 TTRS to a fixed wing...I'm glad I did...feels like the right thing to do. As far as the aluminum package with the titanium, its not offered here in the states...maybe Europe, overseas, but not here...SUX! So my order consists of:
> ...


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

Order mine today :laugh::laugh: 

2013 TT RS - 6speed MT 
Daytona Gray 
Sport exhaust Titanium package 
Tech package 
Interior: Black (ZM) 
Heated front seats 

Sale guy told me it would take 4-6 months :banghead:. No need for deposit. Long wait ahead...


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

btw, Fixed rear wing is by default right? I saw only option to DELETE it so I assume it will be there by default? 


@Jeremy 
Wait, Alcantara seat is no charge???


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

ttredline said:


> btw, Fixed rear wing is by default right? I saw only option to DELETE it so I assume it will be there by default?
> 
> 
> @Jeremy
> Wait, Alcantara seat is no charge???


 Correct, fixed wing is standard and no charge for alcantara


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

So the 2013 TT-RS is coming to the US? Looking at your profile it says you guys are in the United States. Though that could be inaccurate, but if they are coming tot he US then GREAT![/QUOTE] 

Yes its got 360hp so it's the equivalent of the TT RS Plus in Europe.


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

*2013 tt rs carbon mirror delaying production*

I've placed my order Feb-2012 and just missed the 2012 production cutoff date. My TT RS will be a 2013 build and just got off the phone with my dealer who got word from Germany the carbon mirror is delaying all 2013 TT RS order fulfillment. They think its a 2-3 month delay. If I cancel carbon mirrors my TT RS will start production in June, or should keep the order as is, with the car going into production in Aug with delivery in Oct-Nov...


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

eddiey said:


> I've placed my order Feb-2012 and just missed the 2012 production cutoff date. My TT RS will be a 2013 build and just got off the phone with my dealer who got word from Germany the carbon mirror is delaying all 2013 TT RS order fulfillment. They think its a 2-3 month delay. If I cancel carbon mirrors my TT RS will start production in June, or should keep the order as is, with the car going into production in Aug with delivery in Oct-Nov...


 Thanks for the info! Where do you live? I'm in California and haven't heard anything other than they gave me a commission number....no word on production date or anything?? I placed my order last month...why did they say the carbon mirrors are delaying production?


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm located in Seattle. With a deposit you get a commission number with an order status notice. Notice the request production week follow by the assigned production week is blank? You don't have a car until you get an actual build date which is the actual production week, that's when you've been confirm your car is in production and the count down begins. I just missed the 2012 cut off date by a day or two. There was another customer who purchased a week after me but is picking up delivery of his TT RS in June. Audi Germany decided to put his order into production before mine which happens not to say I wasn't pissed. I have an assigned production date of 4/16 but no build date therefore I got my dealer to escalated my concern to Audi corporate to raise hell. That's how I found out about the carbon fiber mirror causing a delay in meeting orders. Anyway, I'm going to change my order to stock mirrors in order to get my car sooner, I'm tired of the sit and wait game and want a guarantee I get my car before the cut of a 1k car production run....


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

eddiey said:


> I'm located in Seattle. With a deposit you get a commission number with an order status notice. Notice the request production week follow by the assigned production week is blank? You don't have a car until you get an actual build date which is the actual production week, that's when you've been confirm your car is in production and the count down begins. I just missed the 2012 cut off date by a day or two. There was another customer who purchased a week after me but is picking up delivery of his TT RS in June. Audi Germany decided to put his order into production before mine which happens not to say I wasn't pissed. I have an assigned production date of 4/16 but no build date therefore I got my dealer to escalated my concern to Audi corporate to raise hell. That's how I found out about the carbon fiber mirror causing a delay in meeting orders. Anyway, I'm going to change my order to stock mirrors in order to get my car sooner, I'm tired of the sit and wait game and want a guarantee I get my car before the cut of a 1k car production run....


 
I'm gonna keep my order the same with the Carbon Fiber mirrors...We'll see what happens...My thought is, since I'm ordering the car the way I want it...I'm not gonna sacrifice and be impatient...


----------



## Eweezy27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Not sure if you guys ever got an answer about the seats. There is a bi color option in black/silver or black/red and maybe a brown. Its a different look, not like the normal alcantera down the middle and leather on the sides. I saw some pics at AoA and it was pretty nice. 

The option will cost $3k so if you like custom bi tone nappa then that is the way to go. I was going to do it at first but decided to stick with the black nappa.


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

Eweezy27 said:


> Not sure if you guys ever got an answer about the seats. There is a bi color option in black/silver or black/red and maybe a brown. Its a different look, not like the normal alcantera down the middle and leather on the sides. I saw some pics at AoA and it was pretty nice.
> 
> The option will cost $3k so if you like custom bi tone nappa then that is the way to go. I was going to do it at first but decided to stick with the black nappa.



Anyone know where we can see pics of these seats?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Was looking to get a Lotus Evora but the company seems to be a bit unstable at the moment (just let go of their CEO) so I'm going with a 2013 TT-RS. Waiting on the dealer to get back to me on their allotment before I can order. So far this is what I'm thinking: 

1. Lava Grey Pearl (Saw it on an R8, looked incredible) (waiting to find out the cost, otherwise Daytona) 
2. Heated front seats 
3. Tech package 
4. Sport Exhaust Titanium package 
5. Fixed rear wing 
6. Alcantara interior 

Still torn about the carbon fiber mirrors. I would rather have body colored mirrors if that is an option. Haven't had any confirmation on that. 

Has anyone tried ordering a 2013 with the Audi Suppliers program? I know some have done it on the 2012 as posted in the mega thread. 

I was told it would take 107 days to get here, give or take.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Well....I'm happy to say that I've just heard from my dealer where I placed my 2013 TTRS order a couple of months ago that the car has been picked up and forwarded to production with an estimated arrival date in early September on the East coast...therefore mid to late September to ME!!


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Was looking to get a Lotus Evora but the company seems to be a bit unstable at the moment (just let go of their CEO) so I'm going with a 2013 TT-RS. Waiting on the dealer to get back to me on their allotment before I can order. So far this is what I'm thinking:
> 
> 1. Lava Grey Pearl (Saw it on an R8, looked incredible) (waiting to find out the cost, otherwise Daytona)
> 2. Heated front seats
> ...


 I was going to do the same thing and opted for the tt-rs which is way better anyway lol!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

southpole12 said:


> I was going to do the same thing and opted for the tt-rs which is way better anyway lol!


 Congratulations on your TT-RS choice! 

Just note that the TT-RS is very different to the Lotus you were looking at! 

I am a huge fan of both.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

EBG913 said:


> anyone know where/how we can get these seats on a US TTRS?
> 
> http://dhybridcars.org/audi-hybrid/...e/media/2013-audi-tt-rs-plus-interior-image3/


 As they have no airbags, the US won't allow them. You can buy them after the car is purchased and install them yourself - it's easy. However, they cost close to $10k if you can find them!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

southpole12 said:


> I was going to do the same thing and opted for the tt-rs which is way better anyway lol!


 Well the Lotus has it beat on looks, rarity and exoticness. Not to mention driver feedback. It really is an awesome car to drive and is surprisingly comfortable. Not something you normally associate with Lotus. If it wasn't for the current state of the company I would have gone that route. But the TT-RS gives you dependability, better warranty, dealer network, it's faster, best looking TT, and being rare relatively speaking, it should hold its value pretty well. 

I'm sure I'm going to love the TT-RS, for a couple years at least. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Well the Lotus has it beat on looks, rarity and exoticness. Not to mention driver feedback. It really is an awesome car to drive and is surprisingly comfortable. Not something you normally associate with Lotus. If it wasn't for the current state of the company I would have gone that route. But the TT-RS gives you dependability, better warranty, dealer network, it's faster, best looking TT, and being rare relatively speaking, it should hold its value pretty well.
> 
> I'm sure I'm going to love the TT-RS, for a couple years at least. :laugh: :thumbup:


 I agree with you. I don't think I would take the evora over the tt-rs but I definately would love to get the esprit or elan. Hopefully they still bring those cars on the market in 3 years because they are amazing lol!!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

southpole12 said:


> I agree with you. I don't think I would take the evora over the tt-rs but I definately would love to get the esprit or elan. Hopefully they still bring those cars on the market in 3 years because they are amazing lol!!


 The Elan was pushed back to 2017 at the earliest as the Evora replacement. But now with Danny Bahar potentially being dismissed, that whole 5 model plan could be scrapped. The only one that might make it out is the new Esprit since it was closest to production. Of course it also had a price tag of $200k.


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Released for Production*

Just found out my 2013 TTRS was released for production. Anyone have a clue how long it will take from this point to delivery?

Is there any way to track its progress on my own? Or only dealers can track?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> As they have no airbags, the US won't allow them. You can buy them after the car is purchased and install them yourself - it's easy. However, they cost close to $10k if you can find them!


I put these seats in my car.

Anyway I don't think the reason is the seats need airbags, you can buy porsche's with bucket seats which have no airbags right??


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

Saw a pic of bi-color seats at dealer today. They're great looking. I added them to my order. Suzuka gray with red bi-color, Ti Package, and carbin fiber mirrors....can't wait for delivery in August!


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> I put these seats in my car.
> 
> Anyway I don't think the reason is the seats need airbags, you can buy porsche's with bucket seats which have no airbags right??


Where'd you get them? In US?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

EBG913 said:


> Saw a pic of bi-color seats at dealer today. They're great looking. I added them to my order. Suzuka gray with red bi-color, Ti Package, and carbin fiber mirrors....can't wait for delivery in August!


 Any way to find that image to post?


----------

